#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT Guwahati Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*IIT Guwahati Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Guwahati Admission*: JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY:
*

*Nearest Airport :* Lokpriya Gopinath Bordoloi International Airport, Guwahati*Distance from Airport :* 22.5km*Nearest Railway Station :* Guwahati Junction Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 19km

*IIT Guwahati Branches In Engineering:
*

BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemical Science and TechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics and Electrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMathematics & ComputingMechanical Engineering

*IIT Guwahati: Fee Structure 2014:*

1.

One Time Payment

Rs. 2,150


2.

Payable Each Semester

Rs. 57,250 (Rs. 12,250)


3.

Refundable Caution Deposit

Rs. 5,600


4.

Medical Insurance Premium per Annum

-


*Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission*

Rs. *65,000 (*Rs.*20,000)*


*Other Fees*

Mess charge per month Rs. 2,600 & Hostel Fund per semester Rs. 400



*
IIT Guwahati: Fee Structure 2015: To be updated Soon

IIT Guwahati: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Biotechnology

4742

5435

2297

2450

1012

1441

545

694


Chemical Engineering

2426

3640

1289

1546

801

983

324

500


Chemical Science and Technology

2603

4301

1434

2098

207

1105

577

591


Civil Engineering

2987

3841

1010

1420

629

735

201

260


Computer Science and Engineering

366

935

173

391

174

295

129

183


Electronics and Communication Engineering

1322

1783

459

771

306

516

238

295


Electronics and Electrical Engineering

1364

1926

579

799

456

507

218

289


Engineering Physics

2487

4000

1483

1998

1097

1240

564

605


Mathematics and Computing

987

1825

621

925

619

881

373

423


Mechanical Engineering

1911

2376

572

890

278

476

59

269


*4-year B.Des. Course*


Design

2802

4658

1466

2147

948

1206

297
532



***For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below*
*
IIT Guwahati Placement Statistics 2015*
Highest Package Offered: $125,000 per annum

*IIT Guwahati Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

Indian Institute of Technology Guwahati, the sixth member of the IIT fraternity, was established in 1994. The academic programmer of IIT Guwahati commenced in 1995.

At present the Institute has eleven departments and three inter-disciplinary academic centers covering all the major engineering, science and humanities disciplines, offering BTech, BDes, MA, MDes, MTech, MSc and PhD programmers. Within a short period of time, IIT Guwahati has been able to build up world class infrastructure for carrying out advanced research and has been equipped with state-of-the-art scientific and engineering instruments.

Indian Institute of Technology Guwahatis campus is on a sprawling 285 hectares plot of land on the north bank of the river Brahmaputra around 20 kms. from the heart of the city. With the majestic Brahmaputra on one side, and with hills and vast open spaces on others, the campus provides an ideal setting for learning.

*Central library:*

The Central Library, one of the important central facilities of the Institute, currently has a collection of over 1,17,000 items including 2605 subscribed online journals and magazines. 
IIT Guwahati Hostel & Mess Facilities:

Siang hostel came into being on July 2003 as the fourth gents hostel of IIT Guwahati. The name Siang follows the same revered tradition of naming hostels of IIT Guwahati after benevolent rivers of north-east India. Being the home of some of the M.Tech.,M.Sc., PhD. and Project Staffs of Civil, Mechanical, Computer Science, Electronics & Communication Engineering, Bio-Technology, Design, Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, Humanities branches and various specializations of the Institute, Siang is reputed for its peaceful environment. A splendid green hill and a lake with playing birds adds elegance to the natural beauty of this uniquely (deep green) colored building, especially in summer sunsets. 

*IIT Guwahati Address:* 

IIT Guwahati, Assam 781039, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Guwahati btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

